
Gmail search made easier (and lazier) - nebula
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/new-in-labs-gmail-search-made-easier.html
======
Femur
I just tested the feature and I like it a lot. Any shortcut that I can use to
make finding emails a little easier is very welcome.

